# Lets see pics of your older plow trucks



## artfull dodger

Lets see some pics of the older plow trucks, like pre 2000 model year. Here is a shot of my old 1986 W250 Power Ram. She has a 7'6" Western conventional plow that I am about half way thru installing. Apologies for the pic in the dark but I dont get home from work till after sunset. Lets see what you all have! Mike


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Look on the plowsite craigslist thread you will see a lot of old trucks.


----------



## maxwellp

1977 W150


----------



## IPLOWSNO

maxwellp;1902316 said:


> 1977 W150


Gas monkey had that same truck that was a low mileage barn find but it needed a lot of work due to lousy storage!

I had a boss when I was a kid that had one of those as well sharp truck but the drivetrain always sucked IMO


----------



## kampfitt

My 72 Chevy Plow Truck


----------



## IPLOWSNO

kampfitt;1902570 said:


> My 72 Chevy Plow Truck


Now your talking I'll take that with a new ls motor swap!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

kampfitt;1902570 said:


> My 72 Chevy Plow Truck


A friend of mine is redoing a 72 shortbox 4x4 and putting a cummins is it. I told him it would make an awesome plow truck but he didn't agree.


----------



## kampfitt

I want to take that 72 and get a 6.0 , trans and transfer case out of a newer 2500HD !! Have all the power and new motor benefits and the good looks of the old style!! This will end up being my retirement project.


----------



## jasburrito

Those truck are way cool. 98 sport with fisher mm1. My first dodge. Ram it.
plowing with rig




never plowed before.


----------



## maxwellp

1996 Dodge 1500


----------



## BUFF

86 K-5, 350SB, 7.5 Meyer, yes the passenger side light is hosed up and has been fixed.
97 f-350 7.5L, 8.5 Meyer w/wings
Same 97 F-350, 5.2 Boss DXT w/wings


----------



## Mark13

BUFF;1902846 said:


> Same 97 F-350, 5.2 Boss DXT w/wings


You use that for doing sidewalks?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Mark13;1902861 said:


> You use that for doing sidewalks?


That answer would be YES, as in CO they have big sidewalks....


----------



## artfull dodger

I love that 92 Cummins!!!! beautiful rig! I hope tohwve my old girl looking that good by next fall. Mike


----------



## BUFF

Mark13;1902861 said:


> You use that for doing sidewalks?


Ah Suck....... had number check turned off......


----------



## kimber750

94 F150 Meyer ST7.5 with wings. Had long hard life and is still my back up truck.


----------



## linckeil

1996 F350 and 1986 F250HD. 86 was put out to pasture about 3 years ago. but 96 is going strong.


----------



## wirenut

nice......


----------



## wirenut

i was thinking the same thing to do with my 78 fleet side...get a 5.3 vortek and drivetrain...


----------



## xgiovannix12




----------



## IPLOWSNO

wirenut;1951244 said:


> i was thinking the same thing to do with my 78 fleet side...get a 5.3 vortek and drivetrain...


I love that little motor it hauls ass!!


----------



## 496 BB

1985 K20. Got an 8.1L sitting in the garage waiting on warmer weather for it. Whole truck getting resto mod this year. Galvanized frame, everything underneath bedlined, paint, ect....


----------



## tjctransport

88 F-Superduty 4X4 pickup conversion. 7.3 diesel with banks turbo, C6 trans with meyer E-47 pump and C9 plow.it has a little over 494,000 miles on it, and has never been opened up. trans was rebuilt about 250,000 miles ago when it was put in to replace a broken ZF 5 speed. 
it is undergoing a total restoration after the bed rotted off, and the driver side floor pans fell off. i have a complete body from a 17,000 mile 87 F150 to drop on it.


----------



## tmjlc

91 f350 7.3 8ft fisher


----------



## Aero750

496 BB;1953280 said:


> 1985 K20. Got an 8.1L sitting in the garage waiting on warmer weather for it. Whole truck getting resto mod this year. Galvanized frame, everything underneath bedlined, paint, ect....


nice truck!! I had an 85 K30 with 6.2 diesel that was stolen and never recovered. I will have another when funds allow. I will always have a soft stop for those older chevys


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I posted a pic earlier, but I deleted it somehow


----------



## 496 BB

Aero750;1962661 said:


> nice truck!! I had an 85 K30 with 6.2 diesel that was stolen and never recovered. I will have another when funds allow. I will always have a soft stop for those older chevys


Thanks. I looked high and low for an older Chevy for plowing. I had a 79 when I was younger and loved it. Miss it everyday until I got this bout 4 years ago. Its going under knife here in spring for the ultimate plowtruck buildup. Will take awhile but will be worth it. Cant wait.


----------



## Nasty-Z

1993 K3500 , Factory 6.5 TD truck , now a TBI fed 496 BBC / 4L80E / 4.10's , Detroit Locker in the rear 14BFF , Posi Lock for the front . 94-95 PCM swap and tuning by me. It has a touch over 310K on the odometer.

Plow is either a Meyer CP-9 or C-9 depending on what i'm doing , E60H pump that has been "Tweeked" by me , Whelen Hideaway strobes , etc, etc, etc .......

It's just a good old work truck that gets the job done .

TOM


----------



## jonniesmooth

*older trucks*

Having a devil of a time resizing my photos, going to have to adjust the megapixels on the camera I guess.

Here are my 1985's 1/2 ton with 8-6 Meyer and 3/4 ton with 8' Meyer

The 1/2 ton is my salt spreader and the 3/4 ton has a dump bed


----------



## jonniesmooth

*more of the 85's*

found a better program to resize my photos

and 1 of my '87 1 ton


----------



## jonniesmooth

*1995 Ford F-250*

351 C6 275,000 miles, not the original motor. Think it's the last year for this one. There's a short in the wiring harness to the computer, have 1/2 the sensors unplugged so it will run.


----------



## maxwellp

I use Zoner 15, you can batch resize. Work very nice. Also does a great job of making Panoramas.
You can buy the current version or go to the bottom of this page and get an older one for free. 
http://www.zoner.com/en/free-photo-editor-download


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

jonniesmooth;1964416 said:


> Having a devil of a time resizing my photos, going to have to adjust the megapixels on the camera I guess.
> 
> Here are my 1985's 1/2 ton with 8-6 Meyer and 3/4 ton with 8' Meyer
> 
> The 1/2 ton is my salt spreader and the 3/4 ton has a dump bed


Good looking body style, IMO....

Then again, I used to love that TV show


----------



## William B.

jonniesmooth;1964438 said:


> found a better program to resize my photos
> 
> and 1 of my '87 1 ton


Love that body style GM trucks. Around here you just dont see them as much any more sadly. I'd love to find me an 87 K30 single rear wheel with 454/turbo 400 and 205 transfer case.


----------



## SnoFarmer

FYI, you can open a pic in paint and resize it and rotate it.

the plates are expired on the grey truck.
but they wont pull ya over just for that.


----------



## jonniesmooth

Now you have me wondering if I put the wrong tabs on a different truck. I have to go get the new ones for the 1 ton tomorrow, I'll get that one squared away then too.

Paint is the second method I went to.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## SnoFarmer

jonniesmooth;1965426 said:


> Thanks for the heads up!


Thumbs Up, it looked like a 13 sticker?
I have one that needs current tags too


----------



## 82k10ny

here are some pics of my 82 k10 in the first picture it just turned 99,999.9 miles. so now shes sitting pretty at 3.2 miles, its a brand new truck again!!! hopefully this spring i will find a clean box to put on it, and swap the flatty back on for winter. its got just a little 4.1 inline 6 hevily modded with a sm465/np208 tcase 3.42 gears front and rear powertrax lock rights in both. turning 33x12.5 hankook dynapro atms. has a full hydro 8 foot fisher that i pieced together headgear and blade off a 88 k2500 pump, vavle box and cables from a 92f150 only thing i paid for on the whole deal were pump to vavle body hoses. truck never had a plow on it till i installed one this season. pushes pretty good, needs 215/85s and some 3.73 gears to make it small driveway worth, but its a decent smaller lot truck. 






blade is gonna get sand blasted and painted this summer, and im going to build a steel foil for it.


----------



## Banksy

Cool K10 and nothing a basic Craftsman tool set can't fix. I pushed with a 300 6 cyl before. It was in an '89 F250 with a 5 speed. It got hot on the highway and couldn't get out of it's own way but that 6 cyl could really push some snow.


----------



## 82k10ny

Banksy;1967451 said:


> Cool K10 and nothing a basic Craftsman tool set can't fix. I pushed with a 300 6 cyl before. It was in an '89 F250 with a 5 speed. It got hot on the highway and couldn't get out of it's own way but that 6 cyl could really push some snow.


see i dont have the hot on the highway issue, this thing runs cool as a cucumber on the highway, first winter i had it it had junk for heat, so i pulled the fan off it and cardboarded off the radiator, temp gauge never came above 1/4 temp. with a fan and no cardboard it ran 1/8th temp. even after building the motor, new w,p rad, cap, stat,temp sender, and running a autometer gauge for a confirmation truck only runs 165 degrees in the middle of summer with no fan at all! and it had a 180 stat in it. now with the plow on it, i have to run a electric fan the mechanical wont clear the pump belt tensioner that i built. and the e fan i have is a little small, she gets up to about 1/2 temp 190 degrees when im horsin it in driveways, goin slow and pushing banks. but get back on the road plow all the way up and temps plummit back down and heat goes away. basically when i want it to run hot for good cabin temp it doesnt and when im sweating my arse off wheelin a no p/s full hydro 3 speed straight cut gear truck the heat cranks.


----------



## Bighammer

A '94 doesn't seem that old, but I've seen some newer trucks in this thread. Also some beautiful (what I would call) classics in here as well.



After a little research and tinkering, (love the old mechanical stuff) my "old" '94 Cummins 5 speed suddenly had a team of extra horses under the hood, so it needed a stronger clutch, heavy duty traction bars, larger exhaust housing on the turbo. Sort of a slippery slope.... The chrome stack was a used eBay find that I added after backing into a snow pile and screwing up my tailpipe.

I also got a deal on a few sets of Hummer H2 take-off tires. I've been running the 315x17" tires ever since.


----------

